# Razorblade outed



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I see the thread started by Razorblade that outed his nicked avvy has dissappeared.

Did he give an explanation?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Was the guy in the picture not him then ??


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I see the thread started by Razorblade that outed his nicked avvy has dissappeared.
> 
> Did he give an explanation?


this still confuses me though - did he ever claim it was him ? coz I dont think he did - lots of people use other people's pics in their avis and no one says owt :confused1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

So it's not really him??


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Jem said:


> this still confuses me though - did he ever claim it was him ? coz I dont think he did - lots of people use other people's pics in their avis and no one says owt :confused1:


Yeah he did in SK-XO's journal.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> this still confuses me though - did he ever claim it was him ? coz I dont think he did - lots of people use other people's pics in their avis and no one says owt :confused1:


no but he never denied it either when he was asked..same thing


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah he did in SK-XO's journal.


oh haha Im going to look  ...come off it - who actually believed that was him? - I'd have made far greater effort if I believed that was him :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Im 99.99% sure he said it was him in skx0's journal


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/110861-write-peoples-profiles.html

was it this thread?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/110861-write-peoples-profiles.html
> 
> was it this thread?


 :thumb:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> this still confuses me though - did he ever claim it was him ? coz I dont think he did - lots of people use other people's pics in their avis and no one says owt :confused1:


ye but when someone compliments you on it you give credit to the guy who actually owns it lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

shut up ekko....you have been taking pics of me cooking my eggs in the morning, in my pants....and posting them as your avvy!!!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/110861-write-peoples-profiles.html
> 
> was it this thread?


All Hail Jimmy:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ekko said:


> ye but when someone compliments you on it you give credit to the guy who actually owns it lol


  just read the thread tbh ....haha

and in sk xo's journal he said

Originally Posted by *Razorblade* 

yeh its me. I need a pic holding a sign or someting so people stop asking lol

....but has now deleted his posts


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think I want to cuddle him.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/110861-write-peoples-profiles.html
> 
> was it this thread?


yeah Jimmy i couldn't find it to see how it went.

He very much DID lead people to believe it was him in his avvy:lol: :lol:

Oh well, nother keyboard wannabe


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Jem said:


> just read the thread tbh ....haha
> 
> and in sk xo's journal he said
> 
> ...


this post?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86479-sk-xo-journal-getting-massive-89.html#post1859145


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> shut up ekko....you have been taking pics of me cooking my eggs in the morning, in my pants....and posting them as your avvy!!!!!


lol Jimmy ill have mine over easy please


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> this post?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86479-sk-xo-journal-getting-massive-89.html#post1859145


  oh the power


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ekko said:


> lol Jimmy ill have mine over easy please


next time just ring the bell....ill do you some toast as well....but i will charge if you want me to stay in my pants


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Wel, unfortunately, that is definitly me in my avvy.:sad: :crying:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Jem said:


> oh the power


i wont lie...it feels good


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> i wont lie...it feels good


well I'm sitting in post cheat aura with full on bloat & fever so I'm easily impressed at the minute :laugh:


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

ricdan said:


> Wel, unfortunately, that is definitly me in my avvy.:sad: :crying:


dont sound so down hearted buddy i can tell without lookin that youve already gotta bigger pair than razorface :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

how was he found out


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Zara did some searching I think.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Shame was looking to extract some advice on how to look super hench

I bet he wouldnt have all those reps if it wasnt for that avi:whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/110861-write-peoples-profiles-5.html#post1862183


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

This is some funny ****, goes to show never trust or believe anything you read online! Great work Sherlock!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gym rat said:


> how was he found out


Zara was looking for some "Dark Chocolate Cock porn" to flick her old bean and came accross (literally it would seem) his over stuffed Y's:laugh:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Well done Zara. Good detective work.

In my very humble opinion there should be a new set of rules on UK-M.

Either post a pic of yourself as an avi or have a semi-naked woman/cartoon/funny picture or some other gay nonesense.

Saves all this confusion.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Zara was looking for some "Dark Chocolate Cock porn" to flick her old bean and came accross (literally it would seem) his over stuffed Y's:laugh:


Busted - part 2


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

careful mate, or zara might ruin another set of alloys running you over too:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Zara was looking for some "Dark Chocolate Cock porn" to flick her old bean and came accross (literally it would seem) his over stuffed Y's:laugh:


lmao..... oh how I wish that were the truth.... then I wouldn't still be bleaching my eyeballs over what I DID find when I got hacked off with him not answering Khaos's repeated questions about who was in his avvy, and went looking lol.....  :ban:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao..... oh how I wish that were the truth.... then I wouldn't still be bleaching my eyeballs over what I DID find when I got hacked off with him not answering Khaos's repeated questions about who was in his avvy, and went looking lol.....  :ban:


Ahhh behave.

Bet you loved it. :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

bleaching your eyeballs!!! don't tell me you saw that vid of me all oiled up...... :whistling: .


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> http://hotchocolatefinder.com/wordpress/category/bodybuilder/
> 
> ^^^^^ June 25th 2008..... :tongue:
> 
> ...





Uriel said:


> http://www.musclegallery.com/swoe/index.html
> 
> *Meet Swoe*, a.k.a. the 2002 Mr. SoCal, the 2000 Iron Man Heavyweight and Overall Winner, and a nationally ranked heavyweight. His physique is all about symmetry, size-and class. When away from the gym, Swoe works as a personal bodyguard, and raises Blue Pit Bull Terriers. We felt lucky to get our cameras trained onto this guy


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

ricdan said:


> Wel, unfortunately, that is definitly me in my avvy.:sad: :crying:


X2 WOOF WOOF :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Ahhh behave.
> 
> Bet you loved it. :lol:


Really....?

I always tell the truth, dnt feel the need to protest on these matters like a 15 year old coy schoolgirl.... If I like, I like, if I dont, I dont.

So yes.... take my absence of compliments ppl as offensively as you wish :lol:



Khaos said:


> bleaching your eyeballs!!! don't tell me you saw that vid of me all oiled up...... :whistling: .


lmao..... thankfuly even if there are such videos, I was only searching pics on google haha....


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

i cant write on peoples profiles which is why i didnt reply you daft fuks


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Really....?
> 
> I always tell the truth, dnt feel the need to protest on these matters like a 15 year old coy schoolgirl.... If I like, I like, if I dont, I dont.
> 
> ...


Only messing. Didn't mean to cause offence.

Peace.


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> i cant write on peoples profiles which is why i didnt reply you daft fuks


 lol a bit harsh:ban:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

and actually you call me sad but this is how you spend your saturday nights lmfao


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> and actually you call me sad but this is how you spend your saturday nights lmfao


 And what are you doing just now? Being as sad as the rest of us:thumb:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> and actually you call me sad but this is how you spend your saturday nights lmfao


You should see my friday nights. :innocent:

This is recovery.


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> and actually you call me sad but this is how you spend your saturday nights lmfao


 lol your on here two


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

round 2 said:


> I bet he wouldnt have all those reps if it wasnt for that avi:whistling:


true...its funny how much people ass kiss :lol:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

neil-gsi said:


> And what are you doing just now? Being as sad as the rest of us:thumb:


ive only just signed on?


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> You should see my friday nights. :innocent:
> 
> This is recovery.


 You don't have kids do you?

I remember getting out on friday nights:beer:

Just a boring old git now:crying:

p.s i am no chav like you previously assumed


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ronnie! How nice of you to join up to UK-M!!!!

Looking pretty ripped, why the sh1t choice of username though?


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> ive only just signed on?


 Why you in so early then if you have such a great nightlife?


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Barker said:


> Ronnie! How nice of you to join up to UK-M!!!!
> 
> Looking pretty ripped, why the sh1t choice of username though?


 lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> Ronnie! How nice of you to join up to UK-M!!!!
> 
> Looking pretty ripped, why the sh1t choice of username though?


im cut like a razorblade boom!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> and actually you call me sad but this is how you spend your saturday nights lmfao


lol your here too so must be how you spend your satday nites


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> lol your here too so must be how you spend your satday nites


already been said twice..well done


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah noticed

im a page behind

lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

neil-gsi said:


> You don't have kids do you?
> 
> I remember getting out on friday nights:beer:
> 
> ...


Sorry for my post in that other thread. Didn't mean to take it out on you personally. Just the way the thread was going was a bit strong.

Peace. 

I've got a four month old boy.

His granny has him on a friday so me and the mrs can have a break.

After a week of nappies and baby sick we are well up for a bit of naughtyness.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Razorblade said:


> and actually you call me sad but this is how you spend your saturday nights lmfao


.....as do you clearly :whistling:

This is the first Sat in I've had in way too long..... am loving it :thumb:



Razorblade said:


> ive only just signed on?


.....at peak "sat night socialising time" so that dnt help ur case at all! 

As for the not replying due to not knowing how to post on ppls page..... As I recall, you made the thread saying that FIRST..... then on it Khaos asked who was in your avvy and you declined to reply.

Just saying......


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

:ban:The Troll & block it's IP. Job sorted :thumb:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol thats abit harsh


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....as do you clearly :whistling:
> 
> This is the first Sat in I've had in way too long..... am loving it :thumb:
> 
> ...


i must have missed that with 20 people slagging me off  the whole point of the thread was so i could tell him..i didnt actually expect certain people to be so gullible and believe it was me


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

J.E II said:


> You have said many a time that is was you but youve probably deleted the posts now you creep !!!
> 
> you even said "i think i need a sign or something to prove its me"
> 
> You are weird pal, you need help.





Razorblade said:


> shouldnt you be banned?


the phrase "pot calling kettle black" comes to mind, i have used various avys.....some strange, some of me, but on my page you can find pics of me....any advice i give isn't rehashed tripe, and i am my own guinea pig, but Razor you claimed the pic was of you and when i asked about it you didn't even reply, if you had come on here with Ronnie Coleman as your avy you would have been judged on your knowledge, but you tried to "deceive" and aint gonna get any respect from me...............

J.E II you really need to handle critisism, you respond agressively and sound childish when challenged, i don't know you but i'll say one thing, i've been here a year and only had one "beef" on here and that was with Juicerwales and it was settled adultly....Bro you need to Chill the fvck out.....


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> :ban:The Troll & block it's IP. Job sorted :thumb:


a troll is someone who just causes sh|t..ive actually given advice


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> i must have missed that with 20 people slagging me off  the whole point of the thread was so i could tell him..i didnt actually expect certain people to be so gullible and believe it was me


tell him like that

why

why not just say in one of the threads that it wasnt you

why you making a big deal out of it anyway

been busted but thats it no ones slagging you off


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Khaos said:


> the phrase "pot calling kettle black" comes to mind, i have used various avys.....some strange, some of me, but on my page you can find pics of me....any advice i give isn't rehashed tripe, and i am my own guinea pig, but Razor you claimed the pic was of you and when i asked about it you didn't even reply, if you had come on here with Ronnie Coleman as your avy you would have been judged on your knowledge, but you tried to "deceive" and aint gonna get any respect from me...............
> 
> ^^x2^^


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> tell him like that
> 
> why
> 
> ...


im not making a big deal. other people are!


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

hey did anyone make a thread on geeby using pictures of several diff guys? lmao


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont know why people are picking on him so much lol - he's not a troll ...just told a few porkies perhaps ...as if you all believed him anyway. pmsl at chocolate bbers search though


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

it's all about integrity......and earning respect and trust...i come on here and i'm very honest about my life, but hey thats just me.....i've made many friends on here and i can sleep at night knowing that i've not deceived anyone.......


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Razorblade said:


> i must have missed that with 20 people slagging me off  the whole point of the thread was so i could tell him..i didnt actually expect certain people to be so gullible and believe it was me


not gullible mate, you blatantly stated it was you, this means that you used subterfuge and guile and thus people took you for your word...



Razorblade said:


> hey did anyone make a thread on geeby using pictures of several diff guys? lmao


yep, he was also taken to task for his ar$e banditry as well...

oh and is this the way you spend your saturday nights too... with the rest of us saddos... has anyone mentioned that...???


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Khaos said:


> it's all about integrity......and earning respect and trust...i come on here and i'm very honest about my life, but hey thats just me.....i've made many friends on here and i can sleep at night knowing that i've not deceived anyone.......


Yes andy and Im one of them  ...but some people dont see it like that hun and others take the tinternet far too seriously. We all know who's genuine from who isnt - some are keyboard warriors and others we will all meet up with at some show or another so it's gravy baby :thumb:

*...others will turn up at your gym looking for you too, doing the scary black man motivational training routine PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Khaos said:


> it's all about integrity......and earning respect and trust...i come on here and i'm very honest about my life, but hey thats just me.....i've made many friends on here and i can sleep at night knowing that i've not deceived anyone.......


 this is wat its all about hellping each other at all levels when you come on here saying your something your not its a joke


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> not gullible mate, you blatantly stated it was you, this means that you used subterfuge and guile and thus people took you for your word...


give it a rest its the internet...i havent caused any harm to anyone


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

big_john86 said:


> this is wat its all about hellping each other at all levels *when you come on here saying your something your not its a joke*


BIG john?? are you really that big? if you were surely youd have a pic of your impressive size?? and fyi i have helped people out and given valid advice


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> BIG john?? are you really that big? if you were surely youd have a pic of your impressive size??


 lol no im not that big im 14 n half stone at 5,11 wich is **** but i didnt say i was someone else and i will be BIG john 86


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's Baz - R again, or whatever his fcukin 20 different usernames are...


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Lying is not a nice thing to do and you have made friends on here, do you think your friends you hang out with would be upset if they found out you had been lying to them!

It is the same thing, of course people will take offense on here, it shows you couldn't care less about them! Man up and take it on the chin and it will all blow over, insulting people and going on the defensive isn't going to help much


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

neil-gsi said:


> Lying is not a nice thing to do and you have made friends on here, do you think your friends you hang out with would be upset if they found out you had been lying to them!
> 
> It is the same thing, of course people will take offense on here, it shows you couldn't care less about them! Man up and take it on the chin and it will all blow over, insulting people and going on the defensive isn't going to help much


friends? are you kidding me i dont know who these people are


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> friends? are you kidding me i dont know who these people are


I think you will find that it is people on here that don't know who you are!

I have been reading your posts for a while and thought you were a decent bloke, but i now stand corrected!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You really some skinny little White boy then Razorblade?


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

neil-gsi said:


> I think you will find that it is people on here that don't know who you are!
> 
> I have been reading your posts for a while and thought you were a decent bloke, but i now stand corrected!


 i thought the same till this thread

small_john86


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You really some skinny little White boy then Razorblade?


im african


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, and I'm Korean


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

At the end of the day he has a fair few reps and he's not even a bronze member yet so he can't be doing too much wrong...


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> im african


Is that you in your avvy now razor??? :confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just don't get why anyone would lie about a pic being of them when it wasn't really them, what would they gain out of it?

And it's not a laugh, it must be to make themselves feel popular or something? :confused1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

some people actually believed it was him lol 

but it's abit sad to make a thread about it.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

spudsy said:


> Is that you in your avvy now razor??? :confused1:


yes thats me mate


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> yes thats me mate


Thought it was matey:whistling:

Your looking good tho m8 ,stick at it:thumb:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

try having a good physique then loosing an arm and being ashamed of yourself and body before you jdge me...i know im sad and just want to fit in again


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

With the knowledge you have shown I would expect you to have a decent physique.

If you don't feel comfortable putting a picture of yourself online that it is entirely your choice.

I think the board could benefit from what you seem to know.

Crack on.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

to be honest i seen a couple on here that have had ampetations

and they train

to me i think there real men

alot of people would just laze about feeling sorry for themselves

but the ones that still train i think are the real men

i have alot of respect for people like that

they just soldier on


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> try having a good physique then loosing an arm and being ashamed of yourself and body before you jdge me...i know im sad and just want to fit in again


there are people on here who have lost limbs as I am sure you are aware - and I think now people are going to wonder whether you are still on a wind up ...which will make them wary of posting anything


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> try having a good physique then loosing an arm and being ashamed of yourself and body before you jdge me...i know im sad and just want to fit in again


I do hope that wasn't a joke.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

More bullsh1t no doubt, been caught out so going for the sympathy vote.

Poor show.


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Razorblade said:


> try having a good physique then loosing an arm and being ashamed of yourself and body before you jdge me...i know im sad and just want to fit in again


People would have respected you even more if they knew the truth, all people want is a bit of honesty, as i said before it will all blow over, just keep your cool and stop rising to it!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

He's talking out his ar$e.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

think what you like


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

once a bull ****er always a bull ****er


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> try having a good physique then loosing an arm and being ashamed of yourself and body before you jdge me...i know im sad and just want to fit in again


So your avvy pic was taken before you lost your arm i take it?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## maxrevs (Jun 11, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> try having a good physique then loosing an arm and being ashamed of yourself and body before you jdge me...i know im sad and just want to fit in again


This has really pi$$ed me off.

You've been caught out, like others beforehand. Grow some balls, accept it, move on and fecking grow up.


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

grow em


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

chris4aka said:


> grow em


lol :laugh:


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

too right, needs to grow em before he gets teabagged


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i class this forum as a gathering of like minded brethren, just as in life there are false prophets......i will still share my knowledge and experiences because life is for living, Razor i know a few amputees and trust me....Karma will fvck you up if you claim to be disabled and you are not.......be warned


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

i wouldnt lie about something like that...please can someone lock this thread or something and ill leave the forum


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

you don't have to leave Bro, you have learnt a lesson.......end of, don't run off, we all make mistakes......just be yourself and gain friends and respect that way, *Prodiver* has one leg so fvcking what i still respect his knowledge immensely.............Peace

Andy


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I enjoyed your posts Razorblade..... didn't give your avvy a second thought tbh.

Even the guys who put up pics of them selves don't usually look as good as they do in the avvy at all times. Example contest pics lol.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Khaos said:


> *you don't have to leave Bro*, you have learnt a lesson.......end of, don't run off, we all make mistakes......just be yourself and gain friends and respect that way, *Prodiver* has one leg so fvcking what i still respect his knowledge immensely.............Peace
> 
> Andy


why the fck doesnt he lol, if that was me id have been banned stamped on and marched out of here.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> why the fck doesnt he lol, if that was me id have been banned stamped on and marched out of here.


 Yeah but....you are from betatown, we don't take kindly to your kind in these parts.........


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah but....you are from betatown, we don't take kindly to your kind in these parts.........


ahhhhh sh1t, dam i forgot i still had that bastard postcode registered on here, i am on the border but i know that dont matter as people will only remember the wrong you do, its like if your on the border of good and evil, people will naturally just treat you as evil person :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Khaos said:


> you don't have to leave Bro, you have learnt a lesson.......end of, don't run off, we all make mistakes......just be yourself and gain friends and respect that way, *Prodiver* has one leg so fvcking what i still respect his knowledge immensely.............Peace
> 
> Andy


Jeremy kyle wannabe haha


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> try having a good physique then loosing an arm and being ashamed of yourself and body before you jdge me...i know im sad and just want to fit in again


 Sadly, due to Iraq and Afghanistan there's many people in the same situation.

Never feel ashamed.

Best wishes

Si


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

I have only been a on here a month now , But in that time ya kind of get to know who knows what they are talking about on the threads and razor was one off them ...

So he put up a pic of someone else and sold it as himself ! The guy still does have alot of valuable knowledge to share that would help alot of people . If this lost a limb thing is a lie then that changes everything , But he just might be telling the truth this time !! Razorblade dont leave just yet fella . Make a new thread and tell us the truth !!

Stuart (my avvi is not me by the way )


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Busted and owned.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> Jeremy kyle wannabe haha


Nope, i've lived a very *eventful* life:cool:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Busted and owned.


Yeah...it about time you put a pic up of yourself as well Nidge.......why do you have Ron Pearlman behind the wheel of a car. :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ron Pearlman:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dutch_Scott, i'm black.......i've just got white palms


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> ffs
> 
> who gives a sh!t,
> 
> ...


Well thats obvious mate...he said he had a 10"c0ck :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Khaos said:


> Dutch_Scott, i'm black.......i've just got white palms


Yeah that'll be too much friction causing that... 



pea head said:


> Well thats obvious mate...he said he had a 10"c0ck :lol: :lol:


yeah he also said his avi was him... pics or not believeable... :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> I enjoyed your posts Razorblade..... didn't give your avvy a second thought tbh.
> 
> Even the guys who put up pics of them selves don't usually look as good as they do in the avvy at all times. Example contest pics lol.


Fcuk u! I walk around like this all day every day! Always have one hand in the air too and crunch my obliques LMAO Never wear a top either :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I see the villagers are out with their pitchforks and flaming torches again.....hate all this ganging up on someone, its like kids in a playground.

can't we just say he made an error of judgement and leave it at that.

none of us are perfect...actualy I am....but no one else is


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Fcuk u! I walk around like this all day every day! Always have *one hand in the air* too and crunch my obliques LMAO Never wear a top either :lol:


And one hand down your pants too hey... lol :tongue: :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

IanStu said:


> I see the villagers are out with their pitchforks and flaming torches again.....hate all this ganging up on someone, its like kids in a playground.


It is like the kids playground when the rich kid who told everyone his dad has 3 ferraris comes to collect him from school in a battered escort.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

IanStu said:


> I see the villagers are out with their pitchforks and flaming torches again.....hate all this ganging up on someone, its like kids in a playground.
> 
> can't we just say he made an error of judgement and leave it at that.


True.

But I have to admit this thread alongside the following made me chuckle.



Razorblade said:


> must have slept with around 40 girls off there. great site


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> True.
> 
> But I have to admit this thread alongside the following made me chuckle.
> 
> ...


which site is he talking about....errr its for a friend :whistling:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

IanStu said:


> which site is he talking about....errr its for a friend :whistling:


plenty of fish.com apparently


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

im i reading this correctly, someone on internet forum is not being entirely truthful and has posted a fake avi-

must be a first

HANG HIM !!!

who cares


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Why bump it after 3 days then?


----------

